# OK, who remembers Carrier Command?



## Bungle73 (Sep 29, 2012)

The Amiga classic.

There's a modern version out now! 



http://www.carriercommand.com/


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 29, 2012)

Yeah, of course I do!



(((Flight Deck)))


----------



## no-no (Oct 2, 2012)

yep, incredibly hard. I used to be impressed that you could actually control the carrier itself.


----------



## Firky (Oct 2, 2012)

Carrier Command was ace, at least that is how I remember it to be.


----------



## Private Storm (Oct 2, 2012)

Completely awesome game. If I remember it correctly. Which I might not do.


----------



## Firky (Oct 2, 2012)

Private Storm said:


> Completely awesome game. If I remember it correctly. Which I might not do.


 
C&C before C&C.


----------

